# GBAtemp BlazBlue PSN/GT List



## Shakraka (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright GBAtemp, I know a lot of bros around here have recently taken an interest in the fighting game known as BlazBlue, and I thought "well let's make a list of PSN/GT of the people that play it here on GBAtemp so we can face each other for fun!" and here I am. So, everyone throw in your PSN ID if you're a sonyfriend or your XBL GT if you're an xbro and I'll make a list of everyone's ID, and please list your mains along with your PSN/XBL username.

So, basically, just give me your PSN/GT IDs and main(s), and I'll update the list regularly so we can have some good BlazBro fun.

PSN


Spoiler



-GBAtemp: Shakraka
-PSN: Shakraka
-Main(s): Hakumen, Litchi

-GBAtemp: Tropicana
-PSN: ojsinnerz
-Main(s): Jin, Tager, Noel, Arakune

-GBAtemp: xcalibur
-PSN: xcaliBBop
-Main(s): Arakune, Ragna

-GBAtemp: Cablephish
-PSN: Cablephish
-Main(s): N/A

-GBAtemp: Megane
-PSN: Meganekkokiravu
-Main(s): Ragna, Litchi, Bang



XBL


Spoiler



-GBAtemp: Rock Raiyu
-GT: BKPride245
-Main(s): Ragna, Hakumen

-GBAtemp: Gamedragon
-GT: Gamedragon71
-Main(s): Carl, Noel

-GBAtemp: [M ]artin (remove the space in between "M" and "]")
-GT: StuffNFluff22
-Main(s): Noel, Taokaka

-GBAtemp: Blythe31
-GT: Propagand4Panda
-Main(s): Hakumen, Jin

-GBAtemprCaptainHarlock
-GT: MetaruSuraimu
-Main(s): Arakune, Tager, Taokaka



Er, I'll alphabetize them once we get enough people.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have the game yet. But I'll have it in a few days.

GamerTag: BKPride245


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 22, 2009)

.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2009)

PSN: ojsinnerz
Main: Jin, V13/Nu (SPAM D AMIRITE?)
Sub: Noel, Tagar, Arakune


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

GT: GameDragon71

Maining Carl and Noel.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 22, 2009)

.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 22, 2009)

Xbro here: *StuffNFluff22*

Just picked up the game and *mained Noel* off the bat, but currently learning each character in the little free time I have.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok I finally got the game. I'm going to main Hakumen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also, I main Ragna.


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 25, 2009)

It's on the top of my list through gamefly (can't afford it right now), so once I send back Wolverine I should be on it pretty often. :-) 

Anyone plan on buying Marvel vs Capcom 2 next week (360 owners)?


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 25, 2009)

Invalidrobot said:
			
		

> Anyone plan on buying Marvel vs Capcom 2 next week (360 owners)?


Oh, hell yes. One of my all-time favorite fighters from the days of yore' (even though I was a wee button masher back then who was easily amused by the cast and flashy colors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I can't seem to recall the price point on the game, though, has that been announced?


----------



## Invalidrobot (Jul 27, 2009)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1200 Microsoft Points = $15


----------



## Blythe31 (Jul 31, 2009)

GT - Propagand4Panda

Main: Noel, Arakune
Sub: Taokaka


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 31, 2009)

.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 2, 2009)

Minor update: Also started to main Taokaka a bit.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 5, 2009)

Now at level 43 on PSN, with a 52.4% win chance. Not to mention, according to the ranks, I am the 326th Jin user with most wins.


And no one has blazblue for ps3?


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Dang it. Maybe I'll get this instead, since it turned out KoF 12 was a total failure. I also want to get MvC 2, but I can get that easy once I trade some old games.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Dang it. Maybe I'll get this instead, since it turned out KoF 12 was a total failure. I also want to get MvC 2, but I can get that easy once I trade some old games.



While Blazblue is an amazing game, KOF XII isn't a bad game, by any means. It's just that it's far too bareboned to be purchased at full price. Not to mention, there's a number of serious glitches.

Back on blazblue, get it. As a fighting game fan, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 10, 2009)

.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 14, 2009)

BlazBlue isn't even out yet on the UK PS Store...


----------



## Blythe31 (Aug 14, 2009)

tiny bit of an update.

Maining Hakumen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He can go toe to toe with some REAL SOVIET DAMAGE.
Sub is now Jin. (not an ice car spammer.) Just so you guys know.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 14, 2009)

.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Aug 14, 2009)

Add me to the XBL list, gamertag's in my sig. My mains are Arakune and Tager, and I also plan on learning Taokaka.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 21, 2009)

.


----------



## xcalibur (Sep 4, 2009)

My PSN ID is xcaliBBop.

My mains look like they're gonna be Ragna and Arakune but I'm still experimenting so that might change.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't find this game in any stores. I've checked a lot of different stores in Canada, like Best Buy Future Shop and Walmart, but no luck. I won't have to get it online, will I?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 4, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I can't find this game in any stores. I've checked a lot of different stores in Canada, like *Best Buy Future Shop and Walmart*, but no luck. I won't have to get it online, will I?


These stores don't sell them. Blazblue is a niche fighting game, and thus wouln't have that many places that sell them.

But EBgames should have them. That's where my two of my friends got theirs.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 10, 2009)

My id is Cablephish. Not playing the game until the weekend however. Won't have much time in the middle of the week.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, I played my brother a couple times and he keeps on beating me. But he always plays as Tager, is he supposed to be cheap? Or do I just suck at the game?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 14, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Wow, I played my brother a couple times and he keeps on beating me. But he always plays as Tager, is he supposed to be cheap? Or do I just suck at the game?


Tager is considered as the worst character of the game. 

Despite his ridiculous damage output and high health, his mobility is awful. His combos can become very predictable, and he cannot pressure his opponents, unless magnetized. Even then, he's pretty difficult to pressure. Not only that, he is the easiest to use combos on, and has absolutely zero reliable anti-air attack. An experienced Nu player can just run away, throw swords, and constantly make Tager chase her.

The tiers go like this.


Spoiler



S:
*Nu *(Cheapest character in the game, no doubt.), *Rachel* (Takes constant training to get good with), *Arakune* (BEEEEEEEES)

A:
*Jin *(Overused online. Ironic, because he's my main, lol.), *Carl *(A Carl user that can set up a loop is SCARY),* Litchi* (Pretty predictable, but is annoying to fight.)

B:
*Noel* (No comment), *Ragna* (Only has physical attacks, but all of them have great range, and is very straight forward), *Taokaka* (The character I hate the 2nd most. Ridiculously annoying to fight for me.)

C:
*Hakumen* ( Spam C to win, lol) ,* Bang *(Requires a huge amount of training to get good with. However, once you do, he can dominate in any situation.), *Tager* (YOU DODGED?)



Who's your main? Maybe I can help. I have a lot of experience with Tager users.


----------



## Megane (Sep 16, 2009)

PSN: Meganekkokiravu

Main: Ragna !

Sub: Litchi, Bang


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright, I'm trying to complete all the character stories. Is it true that you need to end the battles with distortion finishes in order to get one hundred percent  for every character?


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

Apparently there is a Nu look alike call Vu...I mean she really does look like Nu...also



Spoiler



Taokaka now has tits. They're noticeable now!


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Spoiler









Hazama up in this bitch



I hope when the console version comes out though, that it will have more characters then just two.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 28, 2009)

But Hazama clearly states in the Story Mode of the game that fighting isn't his thing. Doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> But Hazama clearly states in the Story Mode of the game that fighting isn't his thing. Doubt it'll happen.





Spoiler











Are you still doubting?


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 30, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His real power level must be over 9000 then, huh?

Sorry couldn't help it.

And considering I can't see anything inside that spoiler tag Rock Raiyu, yes I'm still doubting.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright alright. I'm gonna start playing this game way more often... Anyway, I'm pretty sure i've astral finished every single character in Ragna's story. I've got like 50 percent. If I do an astral finish to every character in his story, is that the same or better than distortion finish?

Also, I think it would be pretty cool to have Valkenhym in the game as a character as well.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright, the highest I can get is 99% in Ragna's story. I'm pretty sure I've lost to everyone, beat everyone, and distortion/astral finished everyone... Is it supposed to go up to 100% or what?

Nevermind... Apparently I hadn't lost to Dark Ragna. Got 100 percent.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn, does anyone else's Blazblue case have problems? The game won't snap into the case, unlike most of the game cases I have. I want to return it to the Future Shop, but I'm not sure since it's been a few days since the 30 day policy thing. 

Think they'll still accept it?


----------

